# Fernbedienung Pumpe starten



## Moroso (25 Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte über eine Fernbedienung ein Pumpe starten und stoppen.
Eigentlich was ähnliches wie eine Garagentorfernbedienung.
Nur der Handsender muss wasserdicht sein und der Empfänger für Schaltschrankeinbau , am besten auf Hutschiene aufklickbar.
Reichweite , na sagen wir 100 Meter.
Wer liefert so etwas preisgünstig?

Grüsse Moroso


----------



## IBFS (25 Juni 2009)

Moroso schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich möchte über eine Fernbedienung ein Pumpe starten und stoppen.
> Eigentlich was ähnliches wie eine Garagentorfernbedienung.
> Nur der Handsender muss wasserdicht sein und der Empfänger für Schaltschrankeinbau , am besten auf Hutschiene aufklickbar.
> ...


 
- Mit oder Ohne Rückmeldung (MIT siehe LYNX)

- Handsender IP65 

- IM Schaltschrank geht nur mit externer Antenne

- ja und preisgünstig ist so eine Sache, gehen muß es!!!  


http://www.tele-radio.com/DE/industrie_anw_lynx.php?menu=636


Sender:
http://www.tele-radio.com/files/pdf/Lynx/Lynx_TX1_DE.pdf

Empfänger:
http://www.tele-radio.com/files/pdf/Lynx/Lynx_RX1_DE.pdf

Installation:
http://www.tele-radio.com/files/pdf/IM/Lynx/IM-LX-DE-NL-IT.pdf


Gruß


----------

